# I lost her



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi i took rabbit to vets as i said yesterday, it was her teeth and the best thing for her was to PTS so she as gone now, i cried all the way home but shes out of pain now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww bless, im so sorry,, RIP little one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh gosh I'm so sorry 

How bad were her teeth?! I've never heard of bunnies being PTS for bad teeth before, so now you've had 2 separate incidents of it I'm wondering if I've just been really lucky?

Sorry again


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry for you loss


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Oh gosh I'm so sorry
> 
> How bad were her teeth?! I've never heard of bunnies being PTS for bad teeth before, so now you've had 2 separate incidents of it I'm wondering if I've just been really lucky?
> 
> Sorry again


Well fudge my other bunny i had him for 4 years, is eye started weeping and i took him to vets, i did have operation and removed the back ones it grow back and it started again so i had no choice but i got him done straight away this rabbit polly was not looked after at all she came to me 4 - 5 weeks ago and her eye was weeping a little i cleaned it up and it was fine but that must have been the start of it but the vet is really good and would not pts if not needed i am very sad for her but it was bad if i had not taken her and left her were she was she could have lost her eye so i did everything i could for her but i am very unlucky a lot of my rescuse have had trouble with there teeth one of them had long front teeth and was at the vets every 3 weeks for them cutting down.


----------



## potatoes (Sep 11, 2008)

staflove said:


> Well fudge my other bunny i had him for 4 years, is eye started weeping and i took him to vets, i did have operation and removed the back ones it grow back and it started again so i had no choice but i got him done straight away this rabbit polly was not looked after at all she came to me 4 - 5 weeks ago and her eye was weeping a little i cleaned it up and it was fine but that must have been the start of it but the vet is really good and would not pts if not needed i am very sad for her but it was bad if i had not taken her and left her were she was she could have lost her eye so i did everything i could for her but i am very unlucky a lot of my rescuse have had trouble with there teeth one of them had long front teeth and was at the vets every 3 weeks for them cutting down.


Sorry for your loss. Excuse my ignorance, but what has the eye weeping got to do with a rabbit's teeth?


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

so sorry to hear you had to get her PTS  I have had teeth trouble with my rabbit but luckily its only been his front top and bottom and i have had them removed. Really sorry to hear about yours xx


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

potatoes said:


> Sorry for your loss. Excuse my ignorance, but what has the eye weeping got to do with a rabbit's teeth?


its the back teeth that grow funny and they effect the eye and if she never saw a vet she could have lost her eye it makes there eyes weep and puss come from there nose, i did not see puss in her nose till he squezzed it and it came out.


----------



## Kaz65 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your poor bunny. Just keep saying to yourself you did the right thing this worked for me when I had to have my last dog put to sleep 

Its never easy and I can still see his little face and remember him kissing me in the vets waiting room while we waited I'm sure he new why he was there and it was his way of saying its ok and bye.


----------



## Le Loup (May 23, 2008)

oh im so sorry 

I had my bun put down a few weeks ago. 

At least she will be at the rainbow bridge with all the other happy bunnies


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Rabbit. Mine passed away on Friday, due to her teeth growing too much aswell, she was put under anesthetic but was too weak and never recovered from it.  Take care of yourself. R.I.P little bunny.


----------

